# Flame goes out on Jutul GF 3 DVII Allagash



## pegpaz (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

I just joined this forum to try to find out what is wrong with our 9 yr. old Jotul GF3 DVII Allagash stove.

I noticed that others had the same problem -  the flame goes out.  We have been having this problem for years, and just dealt with it.  Unfortunately, the dealer we bought it from and who installed it, no longer carries Jotul or services them.  The next closest dealer is 25 miles away, and I was told we are out of their area.

I went on Jotuls website to see if there was any contact info, but couldn’t find any.  I thought that was strange.  Unless they don’t want to be contacted.

Did any of you figure out why your flame would go out?

The stove will stay on for different lengths of time, then it will go out.  If we flicked the switch (on the back of the unit) off then back on again -  sometimes the flame would start and sometimes it wouldn’t go back on.   We do not have it hooked up to a thermostat.

I’m really not sure what to do now, being I can’t find a dealer to service it.

Any advice?

Peggy in NJ


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds to me like the thermopile is on its last legs, 
or you have a log out of position & too close to the pilot assembly.
Do you have some one who can stop by & test it with a multimeter?
That's really the only way to accurately see what's happening in there...
If the Millivolts are dropping it'll turn itself off.
If the logs are correctly positioned,go to a True Value & 
get a 750 max millivolt generator or a universal thermopile.
You should be able to change it out with a 7/16 box wrench
& a Philips screwdriver, from underneath the unit...
PM me if you struggle with it...


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't believe the dealer who is 25 miles away says you are out of their service area. I have done a service call almost clear to Iowa which was around 90-100 miles away. Its not a hard concept, you just charge people more if they are further away. A lot of fireplaces and fireplace mfg's get a bad rap due to the terrible dealer network we have in this country.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 20, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> I can't believe the dealer who is 25 miles away says you are out of their service area. I have done a service call almost clear to Iowa which was around 90-100 miles away. Its not a hard concept, you just charge people more if they are further away. A lot of fireplaces and fireplace mfg's get a bad rap due to the terrible dealer network we have in this country.



I agree, jtp10181...
We consider anything within a 1 hour drive to be in our service area. 
That mileage may not be the same in every case, because we have both Interstates
& dirt roads up here in Eastern NY.
If you're more than an hour away, we HAVE to charge you the extra time it takes to
get there, & if you're willing to pay the fee, we will gladly make the service call.
Everyone of our customers is told this UP FRONT.
We will NOT routinely sell new appliances to folks over an hour's ride away, 
because of the way the manufacturers dole out their warranty dollars. 
They simply do not cover the expense of the extra travel time & we actually 
lose money covering a manufacturer warranty.
It is what it is, I guess...


----------



## Long Burn (Jan 3, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> I can't believe the dealer who is 25 miles away says you are out of their service area. I have done a service call almost clear to Iowa which was around 90-100 miles away. Its not a hard concept, you just charge people more if they are further away. A lot of fireplaces and fireplace mfg's get a bad rap due to the terrible dealer network we have in this country.



 This is just another excellant example of"Not All Dealers Are Created Equaly". Some are simply better than others, and this dealer is clearly is not one of the better ones!
 I believe I have  a Jotul Toll Free # if you need it, PM me. It's like Gold to find.

LB


----------

